# What brand bows is everybody shooting



## BubbaDean1 (Dec 20, 2014)

CD archery WF25 & WFX with Winex limbs.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Bernardini risers and Kaya or Border limbs.
Omega Imperial longbow for a change of pace.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Make that two for Bernardini risers and Border limbs. Who would have thought. Add Beiter plungers and you get the three B's. All the rest is negotiable.


----------



## piccoloj (May 22, 2016)

Shakespeare X-24 45# Wonderbow.


----------



## gopher-hunter (Jan 24, 2009)

WFX Riser Win&Win RCW100 Limbs


----------



## INeedYourBoots (May 29, 2016)

Big River Longbow, and waiting on a Tradtech ILF bow to ship.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

My signature. Awesome longbow and ILF recurves!


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

Signature says it all. Shopping for r/d longbow.


----------



## treedoctor (Feb 26, 2010)

Just got into traditional from compounds so I'm shooting a Samick Journey 40#. Want to upgrade to an ILF setup but also have been checking out Kegan's Omega bows..tempting!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## k222 (Jan 16, 2015)

Tradtech Titan III - 19"
Hoyt Excel - 21"


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Gillo G1, Spig 650, WF25 for metal and Fox Triple Crown and Blackbrook TDRC for wood.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

Dryad ACS ILF "longbow" (Dryad Riser and limbs) & Tradtech Pinnacle II with Dryad ACS recurve limbs for 3D 

Tradtech Titan (first gen.) and Blackmax carbon/woods for hunting

I have a Bodnik Raven longbow which has not been out for a while, thinking of setting her up for woodies…….or selling for my next longbow!


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Border Covert Hunter almost always.


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

Hmmm. 3 Chekmates, 2 Bears, a Shakespeare... And a couple of old unknowns.

Sent from my LG-D959 using Tapatalk


----------



## kakend (Oct 30, 2007)

21"Hoyt excel w/ border hex 7h
23" Hoyt gmx w/ border hex 7h
25" Hoyt gmx w/ border hex 7h
Dark matter Centaur 64" longbow


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

tradtech titan 2 w/ TT carbon extreme 50# 

Hunter bow hybrid longbow walnut and bocote [email protected]"

bear kodiak [email protected] not sure what year, think it is late 60's early 70's 

also have a bear polar longbow but never shoot it.


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

Mostly Hill's and Hill-style bows


----------



## Nom de Guerre (Jun 21, 2013)

McCullough "Griffin" LB (48# @ 28") & a Toelke "Whip" LB (45# @ 28"). I have a Black Canyon 3 piece LB on order.


----------



## Ryddragyn (Jan 28, 2012)

Hoyt, Hill, Samick, Steve Ralphs, Kaya, plus some homemade stuff.


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

Omega


----------



## Bobbyb13 (Jun 2, 2015)

Have a number of them I like to rotate through regularly but recently a Bear Tamerlane I can't leave alone (phenolic one-love the riser weight) and a Colt Grand National. No idea who actually made the Colt but it is a beautiful and smooth shooter!
Occasionally makes me feel like I know what I'm doing- haha.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

TradTech, Pinnacle II.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

Black Widow longbows
Toelke Whip longbows
Howard Hill , Belcher,Miller, Mcbroom straight Limb longbows
TradTech Titan - BF Extremes, BlackMax Carbons
Spig Club - W&W, Kaya and Samick limbs

So many to choose from ... Just as crap at shooting any of them ......

All the gear, no idea .....


----------



## Str8 Shooter (Oct 15, 2005)

Well, the bows I mainly shoot these days are my Whippenstick's. I have a few one piece and takedown longbows that are just great, particularly my new Marauder. 

I also have ILF equipment and several vintage bows, some Hill style longbows too, but I don't shoot them very often.


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

68" Border Covert Hunter 50# , 66" Covert Hunter 40# for the majority of my shooting

Spigarelli BB w/ BF Extremes for indoors


----------



## Leafwalker (Oct 7, 2008)

I alternate between my 3 favorite bows:
DAS Dalaa w/ TradTech Black Max Carbon/Wood Limbs: 66"|45# @ 30"|31.5" Beman Centershot 0.340 125pw 550gr|14strand D10|169fps
Hoyt Excel w/ TradTech Black Max Glass/Wood Limbs: 66"|33# @ 30"|31.5" Beman ICS Bowhunter 0.500 100pw 345gr|14strand D10|170fps
Hoyt Eclipse w/ Samick Privilege Limbs: 70"|34# @ 30"|32.5" Easton XX75 Platinum Plus 2213 125pw 505gr|14strand D10|155fps


----------



## mrdimi (Jun 1, 2014)

Primarily an Omega Imperial and a low poundage Sage when I get tired. Wouldn't mind picking up an ILF recurve just because it's addictive.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

Omega Imperial longbow and whatever cheap a** riser I can bolt sage and journey limbs onto.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

A 64" Blacktail TD recurve is my main bow but I also put quite a few arrows through my one piece Blacktail or my Schafer Silvertip recurves.


----------



## Elgavilan (Feb 7, 2010)

Gillo g2 riser with Uukha vx 1000 limbs, 39# for target and form work 

Dryad ILF recurve 15" riser and 50# for hunting. 

New to me Border Covert Hunter, 64", 49# also for hunting. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## berzerk64 (Nov 27, 2013)

Homemade 68" 60# longbow, and a Browning 35# Spartan for lighter days.


----------



## singlearrow (Jun 30, 2014)

still shoot Samick Sage/Journey, have no plan to change it.


----------



## danshao (Feb 17, 2014)

mostly shooting my whippenstick 1 pc longbow or the jd berry reverse handle hill style. sometimes my toelke whip longbow or predator. Only pick up my bear grizzly and hoyt ilf when needing form work. So there you go


----------



## TwentySix (Feb 25, 2011)

23" Hoyt Excel with 30# Samick Privelege limbs (it's my first recurve; I was trying to get the best "bang" for my buck)


----------



## 3D Archery (May 19, 2016)

Old Ben Pearson Colts (model 707) and Palomino's.


----------



## rodney_k (Jun 29, 2013)

Herter's Perfection 56 50# @ 28" (original owner since 1962)
Samick Sage TD 25#
Fleetwood Monarch TD 35#


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

I've cycled through 30+ bows in the past 5 years...everything from full blown ILF BB/Target rigs too a self-bow and of them?...there were but a handful of what I'd call "Standouts" but none were what I'd call..."A Bad Bow"...and performance between them all from worst to best wouldn't account for the difference between me having a great session or a bad one.

I now own one bow...and for the type of shooting I enjoy and the places and distances I enjoy shooting?...the one listed below suits me just fine with bonus points for quiet, well tuned wood arrows and?...it was rather pricey but real easy on the eyes...





























and even came with "Talon Tips" for my bow hanging convenience! 











Suits me just fine!


----------



## catman-do (Aug 17, 2014)

A older 66" Whip Classic, my only bow and it's amazing to shoot..


----------



## Paddlepro (Apr 13, 2013)

Border Black Douglas


----------



## midwestbowman (Nov 21, 2015)

I just started my traditional journey, I picked up a 2015 Bear 59 Kodiak Repro at 50#. Also Picked up a dozen and a half custom made wooden arrows from Loss Creek Arrows. Bill and Jody Uffman make phenomenal custom made wooden arrows and luckily for me they are only about a half hour from my home. Bow shoots great and I'm really looking forward to trying to harvest a deer with it this fall.


----------



## spookinelk (Feb 10, 2013)

My go-to bow is currently a 21" Hoyt Excel with 50# long TT wood/glass limbs(66")pulled to 29.5" shooting 30" GT Kinetic .400s with 145 up front(475gr). I have a dozen or so other bows but seem to always gravitate back to this combo, it shoots pretty well for me! It is also among the least expensive of the bows I own. My back up is a 23" excel with 45# TT carbon/wood limbs they both shoot the same arrow to the same POI out to 50 yards or so, but I like the smoothness of the long limbs on the short riser best.


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

I really enjoy my Elites, my "goto" bow is my 2016 Elite E35.


----------



## Archer Mech (Sep 7, 2014)

I recently rehabbed an Archery Research Golden Eagle and shot it for the first time this evening. After the first few arrows downrange it was easy to see why the Golden Eagle became the bow to shoot perfect scores in the 70's. It was a very smooth shooting bow. I put my Golden Eagle away and pulled out my '68 Bear Tamerlane HC-300 to finish off my round. I love that bow for its classic beauty and smooth shooting. it is much different that the Golden Eagle and equally accurate in my hands. I shoot the rest of my bows in my sig according to my mood and I'll shoot them all as long as I'm able.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I have a Bear Polar and a Sebastion Flute riser with SF limbs.....


----------



## bwd (Dec 6, 2013)

The ones I shoot the most are:
58" Kanati
54" Thunderchild
62" Moccasin Creek
15" Sky ILF riser & K-3 limbs (56")
15" Dryad ILF riser & SF limbs (56")


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm having a ball shooting a aluminum bolt down riser I machined myself ,its 15 in and running dryad ACS limbs at 46pds..
Also my newest add is a wf-19 with set of border hex 7 h limbs ..I draw 31 in and the hex 7 are super smooth..still fine tuning in spare time but liking both


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Omega, if you couldn't guess. :lol:


----------



## essdub (Dec 31, 2014)

kegan said:


> Omega, if you couldn't guess. :lol:


Haha, that second pic is the one I saw on your site and asked you do finish mine like that one, in an ambidextrous imperial. Thanks for that, btw. It's a great bow. 
My three favorite bows:
Omega imperial 50#@27"
Pacific yew thunderbird recurve 54#@26"
Bamabows expedition hunter III 60#@26"
All ambidextrous


----------



## Bowsage (Apr 29, 2008)

One brand , four bows, Fedora.


----------



## wbrogdon (Nov 16, 2010)

Morrison 19" phoenix with Morrison Max 2's - 50#
SF Axiom limbs - 30# for form work


----------



## Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2012)

Tomahawk longbow, numerous bears, a few wing recurves, a damon howatt, a hoyt, Shakespeare, herters, ben pearson.

I have a hard time choosing what to shoot!


----------



## babsarcher2781 (Oct 2, 2014)

Gillo G1 with hexx 6.5 38 lbs
Hoyt GMX with RCX100 limbs
Bob lee heavyweight 50 lbs at 29"
Bob lee camo dipped 48lbs at 29"
Lewis Hollow Archery recurve/longbow
Hexx 7 camo limbs still deciding on riser


----------



## 99% (Feb 5, 2014)

Very soon, 
19" Das tribute with border 7.5 longs


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Samick Phantom, 40#. Looks good, nice grip, quiet, doesn't stack at my DL, and it's very affordable.


----------



## theskyiscrying (Nov 24, 2015)

Samick Polaris takedown recurve, 66"


----------



## Leafwalker (Oct 7, 2008)

99% said:


> Very soon,
> 19" Das tribute with border 7.5 longs


I think you're putting together my dream bow!


----------



## Scott F (Jan 29, 2009)

Paper bow - SF Forged + riser weighted with lead filled bottom riser cut outs and a stack of washers. Axiom limbs.
Fur bow - BB Warf. Black Max limbs.

Either of these two bows are capable of scaring the hell out of the 5 ring on an NFAA 300 target face, but they seem to enjoy the 4 ring just a little bit more...


----------



## Zurf (Mar 8, 2014)

Bear tigercat
Ben Pearson Cougar
Axiom+ riser and limbs


----------



## Blackfletch (Dec 2, 2006)

Fedora 560TD Xtreme Target 68" 41#


----------



## tim.fleming (Apr 7, 2013)

carsage,browning medaliion,ben pearson glass bow, and my newest is an ilf riser that i am making with ragim red lion wood grained limbs.


----------



## Ringlight (May 5, 2015)

Bearpaw, several of them.


----------



## oldlongbow1 (Jan 28, 2016)

FOX Triple Crown,68", 40#, smooth as butter.


----------



## piccoloj (May 22, 2016)

Just added a Hoyt Horizon with Tradtech 40# limbs to my collection.


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

I have a few bows but been forcing myself to shoot only one...Win Win inno axt with inno ex powers...and my shooting and scores are only getting better.


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

I have two Titan II both with carbon extreme limbs 
I have two Hoyt buffalos both with wood core quattros 
Just picked up two bear mag b risers and ordered a set of #1 limbs 45lbs


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

99% said:


> Very soon,
> 19" Das tribute with border 7.5 longs


Lucky you, probably going to be a fast, smooth bow, Congrat's, give us a review, I got 3 Bears, and an Omega


----------



## BKBow718 (Mar 20, 2016)

Bear Grizzly


----------



## fitadad (Mar 16, 2015)

Hoyt Nitrum 34


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

Kabekona River Handcrafted Hunting Longbow, by Tim Finley of Kota Bows









Jackson recurve, a white labeled Check Mate Kings Pawn.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

Cwilder said:


> I have two Titan II both with carbon extreme limbs
> I have two Hoyt buffalos both with wood core quattros
> Just picked up two bear mag b risers and ordered a set of #1 limbs 45lbs


Let me know if you need help shooting all those twins..


----------



## Christopher1022 (Mar 2, 2015)

PSE Ghost riser with 45# Tradtech carbon/wood limbs.


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

Martin jaguar 45# 
Bear black bear hunter 45#
Shakespeare wonderbow x-26 necedah
Ben pearson hunter 42#


----------



## VisualD (Jun 20, 2016)

Grozer Turkish Biocomposite Laminated Short 44#


----------



## ranchoarcher (Sep 26, 2013)

By brand since I've got too many, or so the wife says. 2 Ben Pearson, 3 Hoyt, 2 Samick, 1 Omega, 1 KustomKing, 3 Martin, 1 Fleetwood, 3 Tradtech, 1 Bear, 1 Mybo, 2 Diamond, some miscellaneous unknowns, a few others that blew up, plus the one I carved out of a 2*4 for my little one. I confess, I'm a bowaholic.


----------



## warthog12 (Jul 3, 2014)

Bearpaw Marksman
68" 40#










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Comanche51 (Jan 25, 2015)

Wings, Bob Lee, Shakespeares, and Maddogs.


----------



## Kykstyk (Jan 12, 2013)

TradTech Titan, Titan III and Onyx risers and 6 sets of limbs for them.
Jack Kempf Kwykstyk and Little Grizzly longbow.
Caribow Wolverine longbow.


----------



## bojaffa (Jun 14, 2013)

Martin Hunter


----------



## LuisLeon (Feb 23, 2015)

SF forge plus 25" riser with 40lb TT BM medium limbs 68 inch bow. 21" Excel riser with TT BM 35lb long limbs 66 inch bow.


----------



## Jack Hoyt (May 8, 2014)

Heartland Custom Bows, Hill Country, RER are my top 3 right now. They shoot better than me!


----------



## DanBlacksher (Jan 21, 2007)

Toelke whip longbows


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

My current favorite is a Hoyt Dorado riser with TT BlackMax Carbon Extreme limbs.


----------



## yhc (May 7, 2008)

Black Widow PLX and Martin Savannah. I like them both.


----------



## muley40 (Jun 10, 2005)

PMA Black Widow
Bear B-Handle TD


----------



## ncheels (Jun 3, 2009)

Wing, Bamabows, Rapture bows


----------



## mtnguy3 (Feb 25, 2009)

Favorite hunting bow is a greybark Black Widow PCHII 58" [email protected] Also shoot a DAS Dalaa 60" [email protected]


----------



## bowhuntrmaniac (Jan 22, 2012)

Dryad Epic (Dymond wood/Cocobolo) riser with TT Carbon Extreme limbs, TT Titan I with TT BF Extreme limbs. Have a Toelke Whip HS that I can't shoot worth a darn. May sell.


----------



## rgross (Aug 31, 2016)

Shooting a Martin Savannah longbow but looking for a Spig Club.


----------



## Greencb (Jul 8, 2008)

DAS Tribute- Quietest and Most Shootable
Bear TD- Most fun, surprsingly fast and all around great bow
Wf 19 - Awesome Balance
Fox Archery High Sierra- Pretty and Fast
Dalaa 21- My First 
Morrison 19 coming soon- Expectations are High


----------



## john 1958 (Feb 23, 2009)

Gillo G1 with Border 6.6 Hex 41 LBS. Spig BB with Hoyt Quattro's 42 LBS. Rick Welch Dakota Pro Hunter 45 LBS.


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

JINKSTER said:


> I've cycled through 30+ bows in the past 5 years...everything from full blown ILF BB/Target rigs too a self-bow and of them?...there were but a handful of what I'd call "Standouts" but none were what I'd call..."A Bad Bow"...and performance between them all from worst to best wouldn't account for the difference between me having a great session or a bad one.
> 
> I now own one bow...and for the type of shooting I enjoy and the places and distances I enjoy shooting?...the one listed below suits me just fine with bonus points for quiet, well tuned wood arrows and?...it was rather pricey but real easy on the eyes...
> 
> ...


*Now that's a nice looking bow. Very COOL.*


----------



## Tereva (Feb 12, 2015)

- Bernardini Cobra (21'' metal ILF riser) with SF limbs
- Onedai Extreme (lever bow)
- Samick Sage (not really shooting that guy anymore...)

Cheers,

T.


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

70's era Browning Cobra. 50" AMO 44#@ 28" Given to me by a family friend a few years ago. Wanna take a deer with it before he passes on.


----------



## 3JExplorer (Jun 25, 2015)

Currently shooting/own a Archery Engineering Co.(Tice & Watts) "The Master" and a Bear Tartar.


----------



## deadeye (Aug 22, 2002)

Recurve Rivers edge longbow A&H


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Jeffrey Archery Royal Hunter #47 

did have two bob lee's but in the summer they got stolen at a local 3d weekend shoot...

did have an ILF set up but sold it before my two bob lees were stolen lol....


----------



## cecil2 (Nov 6, 2008)

Black Widow PL III


----------



## jerrym (Mar 18, 2007)

Recurve = Win & Win Longbow = Liberty


----------



## Blake211 (Sep 3, 2016)

I shoot a Hoyt Buffalo and it is my favorite bow I own


----------



## Ringlight (May 5, 2015)

Bearpaw Mohawk mostly


----------



## 'nothernoob (Apr 17, 2009)

*bottom feeder*

I simply cannot afford any of those nice, high end bows so many of you all manage. I have a little collection of old cheap bows.
Ben Pearson, Shakespeare Necedah an old Bear and my favorites are an old York target bow and a nameless reflex flat bow of 41# (no image). I don't know what it is about that bow, I have set out to sell it a number of times but, it just doesn't seem to want to go.


----------



## RLA (Nov 29, 2008)

Black Widows


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

TradTech










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

'nothernoob said:


> I simply cannot afford any of those nice, high end bows so many of you all manage. I have a little collection of old cheap bows.
> Ben Pearson, Shakespeare Necedah an old Bear and my favorites are an old York target bow and a nameless reflex flat bow of 41# (no image). I don't know what it is about that bow, I have set out to sell it a number of times but, it just doesn't seem to want to go.



You don't need a high end bow. You won't worry when you scuff an old used one. I also have two old Shakespeare bows. My favorite is a "Kiabab". I've had it since the 80's. Twisted limb, dents and scratched but it feels right when I shoot it. I also have a mid 70's bear that I enjoy shooting. This year I'll use my bear take down to hunt, as it fits me best out of off my bows. Or maybe I fit it.


----------



## kirchartz (Sep 6, 2016)

win win riser win win foam core limbs


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

As per my sig...


----------



## ButchK (Jun 4, 2016)

gillo ghost with border 7.5's
pinnacle 2 with border 7's


----------



## 1dondino (Jul 8, 2016)

Samick Sage, 25# and 35#@28"


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

27 inch Win Win inno max with expowers
View attachment 4802234


----------



## scrub-buster (Apr 22, 2009)

I'll be using an osage selfbow that a friend made for me in a bow trade.


----------



## Keeshond (Sep 13, 2016)

I don't often get excited about new risers that come along. I had been shooting a variety of Spigarelli and Hoyt risers for years. Recently I picked up a new 25" Gillo. I added the interior riser weights (180 grams) and the brass riser cover weight (830 grams) and found the perfect riser for me. (I shoot barebow and stringwalk) Even the plastic 3D printed grip fits my little hand perfectly. Bow is dead at the shot and I can actually see an improvement on my 20 yard 300 scores. About 3-4 points. That's a lot for me because I plateaued a long time ago. This is the first riser I've ever shot that really does not have any bad habits once you drop the string.


----------



## Keeshond (Sep 13, 2016)

Very nice work for osage. For any wood I should say.


----------

